# Front Page News



## Lindy (Jun 28, 2012)

I think this is the right place to put this, if not can one of you mods move it please?

So on Wednesday when I got my newspaper there is me staring back at me from the front page :shock:  I knew there would be a story about me in the paper but did not figure they would do this!  Here is the link to the story - http://www.prpeak.com/articles/2012/06/ ... 209267.txt 

Thank you for letting me share this with you.


----------



## gouldie (Jun 29, 2012)

Lindy

Congratulations!  What an excellent story and outcome for you.  And hey, such a sensational promotion for you as well.  I am sure your business will go from strength to strength!

Best get busy making some more soaps - those emails and orders will be flying in very soon!


----------



## Hazel (Jun 29, 2012)

Congratulations!!! 



How exciting for you and I wish you many more successes. I agree with Gouldie that it's great advertising and you're going to be busy! I'll leave this topic in this forum because I think it will be inspirational for other members.


----------



## judymoody (Jun 29, 2012)

Congratulations, that's a wonderful write up!


----------



## heyjude (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi Lindy!   


Congratulations! That is a fabulous article.


----------



## Lindy (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone.  I have seen an increase in inquires since so it's all good....  I'm keeping print copies of it too.  Something I am learning is self promotion and learning to do press kits to send out to the media...


----------



## whistlernatural (Jul 21, 2012)

Great work Lindy ~ you are an inspiration!  Love the article!

Lisa
_____________________________
http://www.whistlernaturals.com
http://www.facebook.com/whistlernaturals


----------



## Lindy (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you so much Whistlernatural!  Love your website btw and *Hippy Divas*


----------

